# zero turn mowers w/ plow



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone ever used a Mibar plow on a zero turn?? I am asking because I am thinking of becoming a dealer and would like comments. One of my customers has another cheaper brand and he says the zero turn is way better than his 4 wheeler but i know nothing about the Mibar brand. Any comments would be great. If you would like you can comment on plowsite or email me at [email protected]


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Try here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116968


----------

